
Cards Against Humanity's Black Friday AI Challenge - pronoiac
https://www.cardsagainsthumanityaichallenge.com/
======
elliekelly
I’m having a hard time deciding whether I think they’ll actually fire all of
the writers if AI wins. That doesn’t seem like something Cards Against
Humanity would do. But not following through doesn’t seem like something
they’d do either.

~~~
vegetablepotpie
It's interesting that at the time of this post the humans are slightly
outperforming the AI in terms of packs sold. Maybe they're better, maybe most
people don't want to see a whole bunch of their fellow humans be fired, or
maybe this a just a big publicity stunt and the writers aren't really going to
be fired. edit: This could also be an opportunity for management to indirectly
fire writers that they don't like. Fire them all and then rehire the ones they
want to keep.

~~~
ehsankia
I think the challenge is defeated by the fact that we can clearly see which
one are AI cards vs human cards, and can also decide who to support. Therefore
it's hard to tell if people are supporting one side or the other because they
like the cards better or because they're making a point.

It would've been a lot more fun if the writer of each card was left secret,
and people simply voted for the best cards, then at the end they would do a
tally to see who had the most cards in the top 30 or so.

I guess pitting them directly against each other sells more cards though.

------
tempsy
Initial observation is the AI ones are much raunchier than the human ones

------
ralfd
„Sitting on my son's bed thinking, "I could kill him."

Jesus, the AI is dark!

------
Nasrudith
The AI seems to have more variance producing both extra good ans extra bad
cards. It brings to mind a practice of "augmented writing" where humans filter
and pick the best from the AI, tweak the parameters, and depending on the
context edit it together so it is consistent and makes sense.

------
epaulson
How are the "cards they like" getting posted onto the list of votable cards?
It'd be more fun if there were a few thousand outputs to vote on, complete
with all the junk from the AI, on rather than a human editor filtering out
most of them and only showing the best of the AI.

------
thatsecurityguy
Are you really going to fire the writers if they lose today?

No, we’re not monsters! We’ll wait until after the holidays.

------
rashkov
I'm having a hard time believing that the AI isn't human assisted in some way.
I'd expect some incoherent output but there really isn't much. Very fun to
watch though.

~~~
jdsully
There’s a detailed explanation in the FAQ. It uses GPT-2 and they do some
post-filtering by rejecting cards too dissimilar from existing ones. Then a
human does a final pass.

------
jamespetercook
The design of the website impressed me the most. Also the funnies.

~~~
hughpeters
I agree! Great design. Looks like their using Vue.js

